# MarineLand HOT Magnum 250



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with this filter? It has a half-circle elongated cartridge which holds carbon in the middle and is surrounded by the standard blue filter pad/sponge. I'm wondering if I could save some money on carbon by replacing said carbon with a rolled up blue filter pad in the middle. More mechanical filtration and more places for bacteria to attach to, and less worry about replacing expensive carbon. 

Thoughts?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The filter (along with all magnums) also fits an incredibly efficient polishing cartridge.They work GREAT, but are a bear to clean.
Amazon.com: Marineland PA0140 Magnum Micron Cartridge, 1-Pack: Pet Supplies
The blue pad could be wrapped around this along with anything you can "cut to fit".


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine came with that cartridge and I was considering putting this in as a permanent option instead of the carbon. Cleaning this cartridge would consist of what? Just the standard swishing in tank water? The bacteria should be housed in the blue pad right? So a thorough cleaning of the polishing cartridge would be ok?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I found standard swishing ineffective.Possibly soaking in bleach would revive it but it is so "tight" that it catches EVERYTHING.It really is a great mechanical filter,but replacement cost and my attempts to clean it never worked out.This was before I knew I could bleach stuff(long time ago),so it is hard to say.But they do work great!I have 3 magnums 350's that I don't use anymore.Sometimes I use one for carbon,when doing things like adding new plumbing that may have residual PVC glue or whatnot,but in general with most of my tanks on sumps and having 1 &5 micron cut to fit pads I have no use for them.I'm not one of the "canister crew" as I feel they are a real pain to maintain regulary.But the cartridge is super good at polishing!


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome. I think I'll install that in about a month once the carbon is deemed no longer effective. By the way, the 20 is cycled. The doses ammonia from 9pm last night is processed and nitrites are also at 0. Time to change water and stock.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

MriGuy85 said:


> By the way, the 20 is cycled. The doses ammonia from 9pm last night is processed and nitrites are also at 0. Time to change water and stock.


Congrats on being one of the few who can manage to get it right(the fishless cycle),in a rather quick time.ENJOY!


----------



## dbull (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello, I use my cartridge with DE for super fine water clarity. Mix the DE first in a pitcher of water using prime, lower it into aquarium holding above the water level, put your intake and outtake hose,s in the pitcher of DE water. I then have someone turn my filter on while I hold the pitcher. Once the water is clear lower pitcher into the aqurium water and take the hoses out of pitcher and remove the pitcher. No cloudy water from start up and your tank will be crystal clear in about 2 or 3 hours pending on size. I do 55 gal in 2 hrs. Soak your fine filter in 50% bleach / water for 24 hours to clean, rinse well then soak in water with prime. Do not use anything but prime to prevent clocking of the micron filter. I love this filter and my tanks are super clean. Hope this helps. Gary


----------



## dbull (Apr 15, 2011)

I forgot to tell you how much DE to mix. I use about 3/4 cup full.


----------

